# Please help the YouNow community



## FadeLess (Nov 17, 2019)

YouNow is a really fun and interactive streaming cite and everyone is nice to one another. I have been talking to a lot of the other gamers on there and they wish OBS had YouNow as a Service like they do with twitch, youtube, and others. This would not just help the gamers, but all of the broadcasters as a whole. YouNow grows every day and more and more people will get to see others use obs on there, which will help everyone because a lot of people are thinking of buying software that is wickedly expensive just to work with that application. So if you were to get this to have YouNow I really do think it would have an impact on the community of YouNow and instead of them buying software they will donate money to you guys and every time I stream I will tell everyone about obs and what it can do. I know you are very busy, but this would mean a lot to me and the rest of the community as a whole. Have a great day! - FadeLess


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 18, 2019)

YouNow will be supported in the next release of OBS.


----------



## FadeLess (Nov 18, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> YouNow will be supported in the next release of OBS.


Thank you so much!


----------



## knightboat (Sep 11, 2020)

They lied they never added younow but if you watch those stupid videos it somehow made it there


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 11, 2020)

Yes we did, YouNow is supported in OBS.


----------



## knightboat (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## knightboat (Sep 11, 2020)

As you can see there is no younow and this is the latest version obs 25.0.8 (64 BitWindows ) i even reinstalled it and it is the same no younow.


----------



## R1CH (Sep 11, 2020)

Scroll down. Y is near the end of the alphabetically sorted list.


----------



## knightboat (Sep 12, 2020)

ok thank you


----------

